# Markets around the World



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New thread for the *Markets around the world*. Open to all of the forumers.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Buenos Aires: San Telmo Market*





The San Telmo Market that we can see today, populated mostly by tourists, was in its origins one of the most important markets of the city. Built by the architect Buschiazzo, it occupies most of the space of the block, with 4 entrances with different designs who are all framed in the strong influence of the italian architecture in the Buenos Aires of that era (late 1800s). The building was gradually reconverted into a flea market and it’s having a new revival nowadays with new restaurants and bars.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*London: Borough Market*



Like many sites in London, the Borough Market is part of a larger history of the place where it currently lies. The first market was already in this part of London almost one thousand years ago. Nowadays, the Borough Market is within the main tourist circuit of the city and it mostly has gourmet shops under the rail bridge and many pubs on its limits.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*London: Leadenhall Market*




Hidden within the agglomeration of new towers of the City of London, the Leadenhall Market is one of the oldest markets in the city, with almost 800 years since its original version. Unlike other markets, it's actually a normal street extension, in what it is some sort of classic crossing roofed with commercial premises. Although it is quite small in size, several films and series were filmed in it, including Harry Potter and Doctor Parnassus.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*De Markthal Rotterdam*








[/url]
Rotterdam - Markthal by Fred Romero, on Flickr


_DSC2710-Markthal - the first indoor food market in Holland by Ardi, on Flickr


Rotterdam-markthal by Frans lamping, on Flickr


Markthal by Saskia, on Flickr


Markthal - City of Rotterdam by Frans Berkelaar, on Flickr


Markthal by IKYN, on Flickr


Markthal Rotterdam by SkyBlue Photography Pro, on Flickr


P2060208
by Franklin Heijnen, on Flickr


2018_10_08 - (20141024) - 170503 - _MG_0034 - Rotterdam, Markthal (NL) - Canon EOS 7D - EF-S10-22mm f-3.5-4.5 USM - 1-15 sec. bij f - 3,5 - 10 mm - ISO 1000_DxOVP_Noiseless-bewerkt by Jos Saris, on Flickr


Rotterdam DSC04589 ACR-CC by 
Rob Kemme, on Flickr


dagje Rotterdam/Capelle 
by Deborah, on Flickr


P2060233 
by Franklin Heijnen, on Flickr


Markthal covert market (Rotterdam, Netherlands 2014) 
by Paul Arps, on Flickr


Markthal covert market (Rotterdam, Netherlands 2014) 
by Paul Arps, on Flickr


Rotterdam by Jason Raia, on Flickr


P6247251 
by ohnekussinsbett, on Flickr


Rotterdam by Jason Raia, on Flickr


Rotterdam by Jason Raia, on Flickr


Rotterdam, Markthal by Ronald van der Graaf, on Flickr


DSCF9243.jpg 
by Franklin Heijnen, on Flickr


dagje Rotterdam/Capelle by Deborah, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Santiago de Chile: Central Market *


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Buenos Aires: Abasto Market*





Along with the arrival of the big international companies, in the 1990s many huge shopping malls emerged in Argentina and specially in Buenos Aires. These malls gave the neighborhoods new pedestrian life, as most of them were directly connected to the sidewalks, also resulting in the opening of shops outside the mall itself. Probably, the most succesful case is the Abasto de Buenos Aires, built in a very strange use of the Art Deco style and conceived as a part of a redevelopment plan for a very forgoten place of the city. Though it was on hold with the crisis of 2001, it quickly came back to its feet a few years later and it’s nowadays growing very fast, with new towers, refunctionalization of old buildings and the opening of new restaurants and boutique bars.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Barcelona: Santa Caterina Market & Mercat Dels Encantes *





Following next, a look at the two main markets of Barcelona, both of the them very vibrant, colourful and full of life within, just like most of the famous places in the city:





*Santa Caterina Market*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Mercat dels Encants*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain: San Miguel Market*





The San Miguel Market is a covered market, originally built in 1916 and purchased by private investors in 2003 who renovated the iron structure and reopened it in 2009. San Miguel Market is the most popular market in Madrid among tourists since it is located in the centre of Madrid, within walking distance from Plaza Mayor. The market is not a traditional grocery market but a gourmet tapas market, with over 30 different vendors selling a wide variety of freshly prepared tapas, hams, olives, baked goods and other foods. Beer, wine and champagne are also available.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## Saenjei (Apr 24, 2017)

*Inside Dubai Mall - World's Largest Shopping Mall | Dubai 4K*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Gulu Main Market Uganda

















ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Wandegeya Market Uganda


















​ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kariakoo Market Tanzania



























skyscrapercity


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mwanjelwa Market Tanzania



















ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Jinja Central Market Uganda




































ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mercado Municipal De Maputo




































ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kivukoni Fish Market Tanzania




































​
ssc africa


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mercado Municipal de Mindelo








































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Tshwane Market/noordval- Pretoria

































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Durban Fresh Produce Market


















































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Koudougou Market, Burkina Faso











































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Le Marche De Treichville Abidjan






























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kejetia Market Kumasi Ghana

































































ssc africa
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Marche Kermel Dakar


































ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Le Grande Marche De Niamey























ssc africa​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Mercado Municipal Lobito






























ssc africa​


----------

